# spoons



## chandler Trev (Jan 5, 2010)

I make wooden spoons/utensils from scrap hardwood.  Takes an entire day to make one.  I have a long waiting list.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 5, 2010)

Do you have a photo?


----------



## chandler Trev (Jan 6, 2010)

Not really. Some of my better ones I've given away to family-
I'll set up a "photo shoot".  Is there a place on this site describing how to show photos?  are they hyper text or direct upload etc.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 6, 2010)

Below each message box there is a link to image shack for uploading photos. That is what I use.


----------



## carebear (Jan 6, 2010)

click "post reply" or "new post" or whatever and you will see it right below the box you type your response in.


----------



## chandler Trev (Jan 9, 2010)

Here is my attempt at posting pix


----------



## ohsoap (Jan 9, 2010)

Very Nice.


----------



## dagmar88 (Jan 10, 2010)

That looks really good  8) I'd use your talent to make soapdishes haha


----------



## chandler Trev (Jan 15, 2010)

soap dishes are in the works-funny you should mention that


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 16, 2010)

Very nice. I love the paddle, the bottom item on the 2nd photo.


----------



## rupertspal42 (Jan 23, 2010)

those are amazingly good for using scrap hardwood


----------



## IanT (Jan 23, 2010)

wow!!! beautiful!! what kind of tools do you use!?!?! I have always wanted to get into wood-carving .... you are quite skilled!


----------



## chandler Trev (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank you for your kind words.  I scrounge for hardwood pallets for the wood.  It's amazing what goes to the landfill.  

I use chisels, gouges, sometimes a Dremel, scroll saw and lots and lots of sandpaper.  The finish is mineral oil--it doesn't go rancid!  I have tried walnut oil, but mineral oil works better IMHO. 

I never know quite how the utensil will come out until I'm working with the wood.  Sometimes it becomes fuel for the furnace because once the wood is cut and I begin to shape it, it cracks.


----------

